
Ask HN: Tools to do GIF screen recording - ishcheklein
I&#x27;m on Mac, and it&#x27;s been a while since I tried it. Just trying it out with the built-in screen record + iMovie produces ~500Mb for 2min video, and no easy way to make a Git from it. Is there a tool to produce a reasonable size (shareable) Gif from screen record? Ideally with some simple things like trim, zoom in, speed adjust, etc.
======
bradknowles
My experience with GIF animations is that video recording almost always a much
more efficient way to record the screen. Like, orders of magnitude.

There’s a reason why sites like GIFfy will actually convert GIFs to video
files for recording and display, resulting in 10x to 100x smaller files.

------
sawaruna
I don't use it, but Cleanshot X can do this -
[https://cleanshot.com/](https://cleanshot.com/)

